# Rabbit has GI stasis possible blockage please HELP!



## parsonsc6901 (Sep 1, 2012)

Breed: Dwarf
Age:2.5 years
Diet: consists of unlimited hay,veggies that range from broccoli,kale,parsley,mustard greens,cabbage,cilantro....etc etc. Pellets that I do not measure which i know now im supposed to.Water.I occassionaly give her a fruit,like a grape a day,a piece of banana or a yogurt drop.

It started about last thursday,I believe. I had changed out her cage and reffilled her water.I noticed there was No poop at all in the cage AFTER i cleaned it. The water bottle was full.She did not eat anything. I took her to the vet and all they gave her was the meds that get the gut moving. The vet said she could feel an obstruction in her stomach. I went to cvs and gave her simethicone because there was LOUD gurgling noises from her stomach. She was in pain,sitting with her stomach to the ground and barely moving. I brought her to the vet a second time and they said there is less gas than before,but that she is dehydrated.I told them give her pain medicine. They took an xray and claimed there was an obstruction in the physical exam but NOT the xray.She said there was too much gas to see if there is an obstruction. They gave her both meds and when I took her home she drank ALOT and ate a little veggies. I have been feeding her with a syringe critical care and water. The gurgling noises have stopped and I will hear it once. Today I let her out and she was running around which is good. She ate some veggies also. I had to give her water because i did not see her drink any. I am worried.She STILL has not popped.I have been watching her all day.She is still a little still but will get up for a bit and walk around. Please help me.The vet was telling me that she could die,because its the weekend. But I have the pain medicine,the simethicone and the gut moving medicine,and critical care. The critical care is very hard to get into a syringe.


----------



## caustin4 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry about this! Did the vet give her any subq fluids? Being dehydrated is really bad, so even if she's drinking a little bit subq fluids still a good idea. As far as an obstruction, if there wasn't anything in the X-ray but gas I would keep up with simethicone. Don't stop giving it just because she's acting better after the first dose. The gas may keep building up before she's back to 100%, so continue treatment.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear about BunBun.

If the Critical Care is hard to get into they syringe add a little water to make it a little more liquidity. Also can you get some canned pumpkin, (not the pie filling) just plane puree pumpkin.It's very good for their digestion. I would syringe water into her if you have to.

I would stop the cabbage and broccoli, they are very gassy for bunnies.Also I would not give her too many fruits at the moment. 

Are you giving her gentle tummy rubbies that may help to break up the gas.

How does she feel to touch? If you think she feels cold or even colder then usual, you can warm her up using a sock (I use the big white thick terry ones) fill it with rice, microwave it so the rice is warn, put it up against her to warm her. Just make sure it's not too hot.

Good Luck, I'll say a prayer for her.

Susan:bunnynurse:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 1, 2012)

ray:

I am so sorry you and your bunny are having to go through this. There is nothing harder than seeing your bunny in pain with GI Stasis--especially when the vets are closed.

Home remedies and treatments really can work and it sounds like you've made a good start. Gentle tummy rubs can be effective for gas and, I think, being present and talking to them helps. Keeping them moving is important...even moving things around in their space or taking them to another room and letting them run back "home" whatever works to get your bunny going.

Pain medication is really important, as well. I hope the vet gave you good stuff

Keeping him hydrated is one of the most important things. I copied the following from another post by JIMD. It was written for another poster but I think you can adapt it to your situation. He gives good suggestions for nursing your bunny through gas or stasis:
___________________________________________________________ 
Does he use a water bottle or a bowl?
If he uses a bottle, offer him a bowl, too.
If he uses a bottle, make sure it's working and the fonts (little balls) aren't sticking in the tube.
If you add anything in his water, make sure he also has plain water available in case he doesn't like it.

You can mix in a number of things to supplement the water.
I suggest unsweetened cranberry juice, fresh pineapple juice (not canned), or chamomile tea (one of my preferences ).
You can also treat him with Pedialyte instead of plain water. Give it in the same dosage as water. My buns have preferred the berry flavored.

Does he get any veggies?
If so, wet them down and leave the excess water on them when you give them to him.
If he's used to veggies, you can try offering him some fresh parsley. Parsley can help stimulate the appetite, soothe an upset stomach.

Keep him moving around. Exercise will help get his gut moving.

Gentle tummy rubs will help, too.

You've got the gas drops. They won't harm in any way.
They'll help break down any gas bubbles if needed.
"Simethicone Liquid: For an acute gas attack, 1-2 cc of a liquid baby gas med (20mg per ml suspension formula) can be given as often as every hour for three doses, then 1 cc every three to eight hours." 

Canned pumpkin is a good source of fiber and liquid.
Get the plain kind....not the pie filling. 
Try just offering it to him. Some buns love it (not mine though).
You can syringe it, if needed. I thin it out with tea, juice, water or pedialyte so it's easier to syringe.
I wouldn't give too much if it's new to him. Maybe a teaspoon. Follow the same rule as introducing something new to them.....give a little bit & see how it affects them.
If you can't find the canned pumpkin, you can try baby food.....squash is good.
___________________________________________________________

If you scroll through the Infirmary section you will find other posts on stasis and you can also find information in the Library section.

Sending you love and prayers tonight.


----------



## majorv (Sep 1, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi sorry to hear about BunBun.
> 
> If the Critical Care is hard to get into they syringe add a little water to make it a little more liquidity. Also can you get some canned pumpkin, (not the pie filling) just plane puree pumpkin.It's very good for their digestion. I would syringe water into her if you have to.
> 
> ...




Yea, you need to narrow down which greens/veggies are causing this in your bun. As rabbits get older they don't tolerate some foods as well as they use to.


----------



## parsonsc6901 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much.We are blessed to have your support. I have not been rubbing her tummy because she doesn't like to be laid on her back but I will try that. Im glad you said I need to continue the simethicone because I wasn't sure about that. I will continue the simethicone. She has parsley and is eating it now .I get happy when she eats.I will run to the store and buy the plane pumpkin and unsweetened cranberry juice. I haven't been giving her fruits since she got sick because I know she needs fiber.I meant before she was sick I gave her fruits. I felt her ears and she feels warm but I put a warm water bottle in there just in case.She has a water bottle and a croc with a water and sometimes she likes to drink water out of the pet fountain.(the drinkwell).I will keep everyone updated.Thank you so much.


----------



## parsonsc6901 (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this the right pumpkin? Its canned Libbys 100% pure pumpkin. In the ingredients it just says pumpkin. I couldn't find the cranberry,but I bought a fresh pineapple,do I just squeeze it in her water?


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2012)

That's the right pumpkin.
Try just offering her some on a spoon or plate.
You can also syringe it....might have to thin it first.

Offer the pineapple juice in a small bowl.
You can mix it with water, but make sure she has some plain water available too.
You can also syringe it.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 2, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing a great job treating her so far. 
As for the tummy rubs, you shouldn't need to flip her over, just reach your hands underneath her. Some buns like a gentle vibration (like an electric toothbrush). My understanding of simethicone is that it definitely can't hurt and I've found that they generally like the taste. Definitely keep syringing water. You can evaluate dehydration by pinching up a flap of skin. It should quickly flatten back down onto her body and if it doesn't, that's a sign that she's dehydrated. 
Eating is definitely a good sign that she's feeling better. 
I agree about cutting out the broccoli and cabbage as some folks believe those cause more gas and it's better to be safe if she's already gassy. 
You can also offer veggies damp to increase hydration.


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2012)

Any updates?



ray:


----------

